# Linux - Future Plans

## Lockheed

Hi!

Ich als großer Linux-Fan habe mir gedacht, dass es schön wäre einen Thread zu starten, in dem neue Ideen für Linux entstehen könnten bzw. Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten...

Meine Verschläge/Gedanken:

- Es wäre doch schön, wenn Portage so umstrukturiert wird, dass ebuilds in zum Beispiel in einer schönen MySQL-Datenbank gespeichert werden, um Platz zu sparen und auch um Updates und Suchen schneller machen zu können

- Ich bin zwar ein Freund von Config-Files und so weiter, aber es wäre schön, wenn sich zum Beispiel im Bereich WLAN noch was tun würde, damit man das einfacher mit etwas weniger Erfahrung auch zum Laufen bringt  :Smile: 

- Udev find ich einfach genial und hoffe, dass es noch weiterhin weiterentwickelt wird! Wollt ich nur mal anmerken  :Smile: 

Aber jetzt würd ich mich freuen, wenn auch ihr euch dazu äußert....

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> - Es wäre doch schön, wenn Portage so umstrukturiert wird, dass ebuilds in zum Beispiel in einer schönen MySQL-Datenbank gespeichert werden, um Platz zu sparen und auch um Updates und Suchen schneller machen zu können

 

gibts schon

für suchen verwende: eix oder esearch

 *Quote:*   

> - Ich bin zwar ein Freund von Config-Files und so weiter, aber es wäre schön, wenn sich zum Beispiel im Bereich WLAN noch was tun würde, damit man das einfacher mit etwas weniger Erfahrung auch zum Laufen bringt 

 

hmmm was hast du an erfahrung einbringen müssen?

dhcpcd <wlandev>??  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> - Udev find ich einfach genial und hoffe, dass es noch weiterhin weiterentwickelt wird!

 

wird es.

mal schaun, wie lang der thread (über)lebt  :Question: 

----------

## Freiburg

Also erstens meinst du Gentoo, weil Gentoo != Linux, zweitens die Idee mit Mysql finde ich nicht unbedingt schlecht, allerdings sollte man etwas anderes nehmen als mysql, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab es schon haufenweise Disskusionen portage nach c zu portieren oder der Sql verschlag etc.

Was für eine Datenbank als Portage spricht ist die Größen ersparniss und für c spricht die höhere Geschwindigkeit, allerdings gibt es die Möglichkeit den portage auf andere Dateisystem zu verschieben (einfach mal im Forum suchen) außerdem bei 160gb platte macht der Portage auch nicht mehr so viel aus (wenn man seine distfiles mal wieder aufräumt). Und die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile von c sind eh nicht so groß wenn man danach kompiliert, ob das dann 10min oder 10min und 20sek dauert ist egal denke ich.

----------

## Lockheed

Gibts schon? 

Schön, dass dann emerge sync eine halbe Ewigkeit braucht und irgendwann die lokalen Festplatten überlaufen werden, weil ma vor jedem emerge schon ein sync machen sollte... ich verwende selber esearch, aber ich rede von der Art der Speicherung und Synchroniersung mit den Portage-Servern.

Zum Thema Wlan, ich verwende kein DHCP. Gibt genug Gründe es nicht zu verwenden, aber man muss mal draufkommen welche Treiber man benötigt, welches baselayout und so schnell ist WPA nunmal auch nicht eingerichtet. Ich meine damit nur, dass es kein gescheites grafisches Userinterface dafür gibt. 

Ist es für dich ein Wettkampf wie lange ein Thread überlebt oder würdest du es schön finden, wenn sich jemand Gedanken und Verbessungsideen überlegt für ein Betriebssystem welches du nutzt?

----------

## Lockheed

@Freiburg, danke für deinen Post... ja, beim Portage hab ich von Gentoo gesprochen, aber allgemein gehts doch um Linux, oder bezeichnest du nur den Kernel als Linux?

----------

## Freiburg

Jepp der Rest ist GNU/Linux außerdem gings wie du ja schon gesagt hast um den Portage und den hat Debian z.B. nicht obwohl es auf Linux ist oder?

----------

## Lockheed

Es ging ja nicht in meinem ganzen Thread um den Portage...  :Smile: 

Aber schon klar... dass heißt man müsste GNU/Linux eigentlich zum Betriebssystem sagen... interessant, man lernt nie aus  :Smile: 

Und was wurde aus den Plänen den Portage umzustrukturieren?

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm soweit ich das verfolgt habe wars einfach zu aufwändig bezüglich portierung auf c. 

Außerdem kann man im Moment noch so genug implementieren, was mir da einfällt wäre zum Beispiel wenn ich Packet A unmerge welche Packete müssen dann neu kompiliert werden und welche anderen Packete kann man dann unmerge weil sie nichtmehr benötigt werden. Solche Probleme sind nicht einfach zu lösen, da man den Packetbaum (wenn man sich alle Abhängigkeiten als Baum vorstellt) umgekehr hinauflaufen muss (in der Informatik wachsen Bäume von oben nach unten, also oben ist die Wurzel). Man müsste also entweder den Kompletten Baum immer aufbauen um ihn rückwärts laufen zu können, oder  sich Gedanken machen wie man den Baum speichern kann. Sowas macht denke ich erstmal mehr sinn als wegen ein paar Sekunden das ganze nach c zu portieren...

----------

## hoschi

Das neue Baselayout und Gnome 2.10 könnten sich in Sachen Netzwerk ja mal vertragen...

Ansonsten:

- /etc/conf.d/wireless aufräumen

- wirklich Sauberes Drag and Drop in Gnome

- wirklich offizielle Zwischenablage für Gnome, ohne dass ich mir dass immer selber kompilieren muss  :Very Happy: 

- OpenGL-GTK Oberfläche (ok, ist schon in der Mache)

Ansonsten weniger gemecker in der Community, und mehr Mithilfe und Bugsuche durch die Community (gerade die vanilla-rc kernel).

Gruß

PS: Und das Busybox hochkannt aus dem Stable-System fliegt, und zwar so dass es kracht - ich finds langsam unverantwortlich

----------

## hoschi

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Hmm soweit ich das verfolgt habe wars einfach zu aufwändig bezüglich portierung auf c. 
> 
> Außerdem kann man im Moment noch so genug implementieren, was mir da einfällt wäre zum Beispiel wenn ich Packet A unmerge welche Packete müssen dann neu kompiliert werden und welche anderen Packete kann man dann unmerge weil sie nichtmehr benötigt werden. Solche Probleme sind nicht einfach zu lösen, da man den Packetbaum (wenn man sich alle Abhängigkeiten als Baum vorstellt) umgekehr hinauflaufen muss (in der Informatik wachsen Bäume von oben nach unten, also oben ist die Wurzel). Man müsste also entweder den Kompletten Baum immer aufbauen um ihn rückwärts laufen zu können, oder  sich Gedanken machen wie man den Baum speichern kann. Sowas macht denke ich erstmal mehr sinn als wegen ein paar Sekunden das ganze nach c zu portieren...

 

Soweit ich weiß gibts in "Unsupported Software" einen Thread zu eine in C geschrieben Library + Shell Frontend für Portage, ich glaube es läuft scheinbar schon emerge an sich und depclean, außderm soll es sehr schnell arbeiten.

----------

## Lockheed

Danke für die Erklärung mit den Bäumen, bin ja selber Informatiker  :Smile: 

Aber der richtige Algorithmus scheint ja schon gefunden, aber du hast recht wegen den paar Sekunden ists egal... wobei aber eine Zentelsekunde pro Paket beim synchroniesieren ausreichen würden um emerge sync deutlich schneller zu machen, nicht wahr? Deshalb der Gedanke, wenn die Ebuilds am Server in einer Datenbank wären mit einer TIMESTAMP, dann würde dass total schnell gehen (man kann auch auch Tabellen in Datenbanken extrem schnell synchroniesieren...)

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Schön, dass dann emerge sync eine halbe Ewigkeit braucht und irgendwann die lokalen Festplatten überlaufen werden, weil ma vor jedem emerge schon ein sync machen sollte...

 

Die Festplatte wird sicher nie "überlaufen"! Warum sollte sie - der Portage-Baum ist keine 100MB gross.... und vor jedem emerge ein Sync ist auch quatsch - und sollte man auch nicht machen um die Gentoo-Server zu schonen! alle 2-3 Tage reicht doch vollkommen!

Und abgesehen vom sync ist doch Portage zusammen mit z.B. esearch schnell genug.

Okay - wenn man den Portage-Baum schon ändern wollte würde ich ihn in eine SqLite packen. Die ist auch schnell und schön klein.

Btw. glaube ich weniger das es schwer wär die Portage-Tools in C zu schreiben - ich denke das Problem ist vielmehr das ein C Programm viel schwerer zu portieren ist. Python läuft aber überall ohne etwas ändern zu müssen!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Lockheed

@Hoschi: genau, du sagst es! Bugtracking is extrem wichtig!!! Und zum Thema Zwischenablage, die funktioniert leider im KDE auch nciht immer ganz, besonders bei GTK-Applikationen... gibts da keinen Standard?

----------

## Freiburg

Ich dachte Rsync macht genau das, es wird nur das gezogen was sich auch verändert hat. Das Hauptproblem sind denke ich die vielen kleinen Dateien die durchsucht werden müssen, und das phyton eine interpretersprache ist.

Und für das Zwischenablageproblem müßte man denke ich mal durch die verschiedenen Bugtracking systeme surfen, irgendwo bei kde und gnome bzw gtk wird man da sicher was zu finden...

----------

## hoschi

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> @Hoschi: genau, du sagst es! Bugtracking is extrem wichtig!!! Und zum Thema Zwischenablage, die funktioniert leider im KDE auch nciht immer ganz, besonders bei GTK-Applikationen... gibts da keinen Standard?

 

Die Xorg-Foundation arbeitet meines Wissen daran, und dieses Standards setzen sich zum Glück bei GTK und QT scheinbar recht gut durch.

Die "fehlende" Zwischenablage im Standard-Gnome find ich tierisch nervig, ich will Anwendungen nach dem Kopieren des Textes schließen können, auch wenn XML im Spiel ist, und Bilder kopieren wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten gibts für GTK eine gutes kleines Programm das man mit Gnome starten lassen kann, weiß aber die Adresse nicht mehr, ich habe hier aber irgendwo den Source rumfliegen  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ich dachte Rsync macht genau das, es wird nur das gezogen was sich auch verändert hat. Das Hauptproblem sind denke ich die vielen kleinen Dateien die durchsucht werden müssen, und das phyton eine interpretersprache ist.
> 
> Und für das Zwischenablageproblem müßte man denke ich mal durch die verschiedenen Bugtracking systeme surfen, irgendwo bei kde und gnome bzw gtk wird man da sicher was zu finden...

 

Die vielen kleinen Dateien sind ungünstig zum Runterladen, noch ungünstiger für jedes Dateisystem (ich kann leute verstehen die dann /usr/portage mit reiser4 betreiben, den rest aber mit xfs), und der Abgleich des Trees ist unerträglich langsam, das dauert auf aktuellen System inzwischen insgesamt locker 15 Minuten.

Bei Debian dauert dass keine fünf Minuten, dass frustet schon. Die Devs wissen das auch, und ich hoffe mal dass wird die nächste Große Änderung in Portage. Und nein, MYSQL ist nicht die Antwort - eine Datenbank dieser Art hat auf dem Desktop nichts verloren.

Entweder simple Textdateien, die gar keine Ebuilds enthalten (werden erst bei er Installation geladen), oder eine Metadateisystem, letzteres ist wohl der Favourit.

----------

## Mindphaser

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> @Hoschi: genau, du sagst es! Bugtracking is extrem wichtig!!! Und zum Thema Zwischenablage, die funktioniert leider im KDE auch nciht immer ganz, besonders bei GTK-Applikationen... gibts da keinen Standard?

 

Genau DAS mit den Standarts sollte man in Linux auch verbessern !!!

Das ist auch ein Grund wesshalb man bei z.B. Firefox und Thunderbird z.B. erst in irgendwelchen configs rumfrickeln muss welches Programm geöffnet werden soll wenn man auf mailto: links klickt, oder welcher Browser bei Thunderbird aufgehen soll wenn man auf ein Link klickt. Ganz einfach weil bei jedem Desktop Enviroment die interaktion der Programme untereinander ganz anders ist. Jedes Programm was mit anderen interagieren will, müsste also auf jede Desktopumgebung angepasst sein.... kann ich verstehen wenn die Entwickler das nicht wollen.

Kleine Beispiele, es lassen sich sicher noch mehr finden.

Die WM/DE Entwickler sollten sich also auf (fast) einheitliche Configs absprechen, irgendwo sitzen die ja alle in ein Boot.

----------

## hoschi

So lange sie keine  Standards schaffen wird sich daran nichts ändern  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich glaube nach SEIT und SEID ist STANDARD das am häufigsten falsch geschrieben Wort in der deutschen Sprache.

Wobei das innerhalb von KDE und Gnome sehr gut funktioniert.

----------

## Mindphaser

ok, ich habe Standard falsch geschrieben.... es tut mir leid.

Und jetzt ?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> ok, ich habe Standard falsch geschrieben.... es tut mir leid.
> 
> Und jetzt ?

 

Und jetzt weisst du, wie es richtig geschrieben wird  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Wlan, ich verwende kein DHCP. Gibt genug Gründe es nicht zu verwenden, aber man muss mal draufkommen welche Treiber man benötigt, welches baselayout und so schnell ist WPA nunmal auch nicht eingerichtet. Ich meine damit nur, dass es kein gescheites grafisches Userinterface dafür gibt.

 

Der Satz mit dem grafischen Interface ist böse. Unix und auch Linux lebt nunmal gar nicht vom grafischen. Das grafische ist eher das Punkt auf dem I. Und wenn man alles grafisch haben will sollte man SuSE oder Windows nutzen

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> und irgendwann die lokalen Festplatten überlaufen werden, weil ma vor jedem emerge schon ein sync machen sollte...

 

seit wann sollte man vor jedem emerge syncen  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

>  *Lockheed wrote:*   @Hoschi: genau, du sagst es! Bugtracking is extrem wichtig!!! Und zum Thema Zwischenablage, die funktioniert leider im KDE auch nciht immer ganz, besonders bei GTK-Applikationen... gibts da keinen Standard? 
> 
> Genau DAS mit den Standarts sollte man in Linux auch verbessern !!!
> 
> Das ist auch ein Grund wesshalb man bei z.B. Firefox und Thunderbird z.B. erst in irgendwelchen configs rumfrickeln muss welches Programm geöffnet werden soll wenn man auf mailto: links klickt, oder welcher Browser bei Thunderbird aufgehen soll wenn man auf ein Link klickt.
> ...

 

sag mal, was erwartet ihr denn? unix ist ein betriebsystem von entwickler für entwickler. wenns einfach und standardmäßig sein soll, dann nehmt windows. mir isses recht wenn ich erstmal alles einstellen muss. jedenfalls entsprichts dann genau meinen wünschen

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Ist es für dich ein Wettkampf wie lange ein Thread überlebt oder würdest du es schön finden, wenn sich jemand Gedanken und Verbessungsideen überlegt für ein Betriebssystem welches du nutzt?

 

in erster linie hab ich das gemeint, da es schon ca. einen 10seitigen Thread zum Thema Portage (Geschwindigkeit, Ebuilds, Portagegröße etc) gibt...

----------

## Lockheed

@hephaistos6: Gut ich hab natürlich Respekt vor einem Veteran, aber es sollte ja hier nicht nur um Portage gehen, verstehst?

@misterjack: Ich hab den Satz nicht böse gemeint, ich mag es auch, wenn man erst alles selber einrichten muss, tatsache ist leider, dass mein PC auch von ...ich würde mal sagen, Windows-Verwöhnten-Usern... benutzt wird und somit eben ein Fensterchen für die WLAN-Aktivitäten usw schön wäre... und zum Thema Grafik uns SuSE, dort muss man auch einiges an Configfiles herumschrauben, bis man mit den grafischen Tools das erreicht was man will...

Zum Thema Standards, die Entwicklung zur Zeit ist sehr gut, siehe Udev, HAL und DBUS...

----------

## psyqil

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> - Es wäre doch schön, wenn Portage so umstrukturiert wird, dass ebuilds in zum Beispiel in einer schönen MySQL-Datenbank gespeichert werden, um Platz zu sparen und auch um Updates und Suchen schneller machen zu können

 Speeding up portage with cdb

Respekt vor Veteranen find' ich übrigens total angebracht!  :Cool: 

----------

## Freiburg

Also ich weiss nicht, ist doch schon ziemlich einfach geworden, ich kann mich noch an suse 5.0 erinnern, das war mal was, da gabs YaST nur in der Konsole (das war noch gut!!!) und gekommt hats auch nix, KDE und GNOME schwammen noch im Teich... Ist schon gut wie es im Moment ist, sonst kommst noch soweit wie unter Win: "Das Internet geht nicht mehr" "Hae?? geht doch alles" "Ja aber das blaue Icon auf dem Desktop ist nichtmehr da, das Tnternet geht nicht" *schau, such* "Hmm das liegt im Muelleimer" (Kein Witz hab ich so mit erlebt). Wenn man ab und zu was ueberlegen muss foerdert das die geistige Beweglichtkeit, ist schon ok so...

----------

## EOF

Bezüglich der Konfiguration. Man sollte sich wirklich nicht zu lange mit der Hardwareconfiguration beschäftigen müssen.

Wenn eine Person den Stress hat, dann sollten danach nicht unbedingt alle leiden müssen. Eine gute automatische Hardwareerkennung ist schon ein erster Schritt.

Wenn ich bedenke, was ich alles bei einer Neuinstallation bei Gentoo machen müsste um meine jetzige Konfiguration

zu erreichen, dann wird mir schwindelig. Dabei meine ich nicht die "Renstreifen" meiner Konfiguration, sondern eher

triviale Dinge wie die Sprachunterstützung usw.

Bei Portage könnte man wirklich meinen, dass alles mit bruteforce gemacht wird ...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> @hephaistos6: Gut ich hab natürlich Respekt vor einem Veteran, aber es sollte ja hier nicht nur um Portage gehen, verstehst?

 

du hast gesagt: "beim Portage hab ich von Gentoo gesprochen", also ist das ein Portage Thread, die anderen Punkten machen nicht viel Sinn in diesem Thread, weil gentoo unsere Distri weiterentwickelt und nicht das ganz andere Zeug, das nicht zu Linux gehört sondern generell zu GNU/* und andere Unix-Like Systeme wie BSD, usw.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Respekt vor Veteranen find' ich übrigens total angebracht! 

 

ich auch!  :Cool: 

----------

## chrib

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *psyqil wrote:*   
> 
> Respekt vor Veteranen find' ich übrigens total angebracht!  
> ...

 

Ich nicht!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Respekt vor Veteranen find' ich übrigens total angebracht!

 

Hochnasen  :Laughing: 

----------

## equinox0r

da hätt ich übrigens noch was, sehr trivial aber imho wichtig  :Smile: 

es geht um: logdateien, genauer die portage-logdatei.

diese datei ist sowas von wüst und verfälscht statistiken, beispiel: 2 parallele merges.

naja, da ich die erfahrung gemacht hab, dass zumindest ein grossteil der (zuständigen) devs angst vor neuerungen haben belass ichs bei meinem geflame, wer interesse oder fragen daran/dazu hat kann mir ja gern was schreiben. -.-

----------

## Lockheed

Es ist zwar richtig, dass man lange braucht um ein schönes System zu installieren (zum Beispiel wenn mal wirklich eine Festplatte eingeht, weil sonst hätte man ja bei Linux keinen Grund mal alles zu formatieren und von null anzufangen, wie bei anderwertigen Betriebssystemen  :Wink: , aber es besteht ja die schöne Möglichkeit eine eigene Stage4 zu bauen, was eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ein TAR-Archiv der gesamten Festplatte ohne eben /dev /proc /tmp, usw... nur so als kleine Anregung für Backup-Freunde  :Smile: 

----------

## pir187

@misterjack:

 *Quote:*   

> wenns einfach und standardmäßig sein soll, dann nehmt windows.

 

*lol* windows und standards? der war gut! wären wir bei heise, würde ich jetzt auf [++] klicken.

zum thema:

meiner meinung nach ist die fast unendliche vielfalt unter gnu/linux auch manchmal der schwachpunkt. ich will eine isdn-karte instalieren. ok, such ich mal im wiki. da gibt es eben zig wege, das zu schaffen. aber nicht "den" weg. auf der anderen seite ist es unter windows so, daß ich einen treiber habe, ihn installiere und das gerät läuft.

es ist nur ein beispiel, aber grenzen/beschränkte möglichkeiten haben manchmal auch ihre vorteile. die wahl fällt leichter. der zwang dahinter ist dann wieder schlecht.

es ist kompliziert, aber vielleicht habe ich mich doch nicht zuuu schlecht ausgedrückt. es müßte meiner meinung nach mehr standardprozeduren geben: "ich will gerät x zum laufen bringen, also folge ich der anleitung/dem schema y."

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, sind nur meine gedanken.

you made my day!

pir187

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde das speziell an Kabellosen Verbinungen (WLAN, Bluetooth) Verbesserungen vorgenommen werden sollten. Ich finde das ist nicht ausgereift (was ja auch kein wunder ist). Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden.

----------

